
What’s New in Apache Kafka 2.3 - vsyu
https://www.confluent.io/blog/whats-new-in-apache-kafka-2-3
======
DickScarington
Apache Foundation version ftw:

[https://blogs.apache.org/kafka/entry/what-s-new-in-
apache](https://blogs.apache.org/kafka/entry/what-s-new-in-apache)

------
Rebelgecko
Wow, I've seen those little chat assistants that live in the corners of web
pages before, but this is the first one that plays a continuously looping
animation with flashing lights while I try to read an article. Sadly, the bot
doesn't understand the command "go away"... it just asks for my email address
so a real person can follow up later.

Anyways, the performance improvements for resuming after an ungraceful
shutdown sound nice.

~~~
gravypod
This chat pop up covered the "OK" button for the cookie warning on my display.
So essentially I only had 90% of my vertical resolution to read this article.

~~~
napsterbr
Sadly, 90% can be considered a lot nowadays. It's not uncommon for me to find
websites who manage to cover more than 50% of their layout with useless shit.
Sigh.

------
orf
The flashing tab on this site is absolutely abysmal. Who thought this was a
good idea.

> You have (1) new message!

What is this, a "local singles in my area" scam site or an interesting blog?
And it's a message to ask if you need help no less!

------
michaelmior
Lovers of Kafka may be interested to know that thanks to Mingmin Xu, Apache
Calcite's latest release adds an adapter for Apache Kafka. Calcite allows you
to write optimized SQL queries against a variety of data sources and is used
by Apache Hive, Apache Drill, and others.

[https://calcite.apache.org/apidocs/org/apache/calcite/adapte...](https://calcite.apache.org/apidocs/org/apache/calcite/adapter/kafka/package-
summary.html)

------
rmbryan
Much better source: [https://blogs.apache.org/kafka/entry/what-s-new-in-
apache](https://blogs.apache.org/kafka/entry/what-s-new-in-apache)

------
confluentmaven
Confluent maven repo seems unusable for all people behind a Nexus proxying
external repos, which is AFAIK a very common case. So what is the problem in
making the maven repo browsable?

This could be solved by making
[http://packages.confluent.io/maven](http://packages.confluent.io/maven)
browsable. Is there a reason that this hasn't been done?

Why cant a company like confluent fix one of the most basic issues for such a
long time ?

[https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-
registry/issues/759](https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-
registry/issues/759)

------
rad_gruchalski
I am waiting for an event bus. Why a messaging product does not have an event
bus?

~~~
EdwardDiego
I don't understand what you're waiting for. You can easily build an event bus
using a Kafka topic.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
An event bus of Kafka internal events. Like „consumer group rebalanced“,
„topic created“...

~~~
EdwardDiego
Ah yep, with you now. While I know you can register a consumer rebalance
listener, tools that respond to changes in topic configs seem to do so by
polling - e.g., Mirrormaker 2.
[https://github.com/ryannedolan/kafka/blob/KIP-382/connect/mi...](https://github.com/ryannedolan/kafka/blob/KIP-382/connect/mirror/src/main/java/org/apache/kafka/connect/mirror/MirrorSourceConnector.java)

